# r.i.p jack



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

my aunties springer spaniel had to be put to sleep yesterday. 

he had just turned 1 and was riddled with cancer, lymphoma. it just doesnt seem right does it? 

gutted to lose you jack, you're life was cut short. lets just hope you get another chance somewhere else. we'll miss you baby, you always were and will continue to be loved xxx


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Thats so sad ! 

I couldn't imagine what it must be like to lose a dog, i have two and they mean the world to me!

r.i.p Jack : victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

my aunt held him while they put him to sleep, she was devistated


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*so sorry pal..*

im so sorry for you....
such a shame...
i feel for you and urs..
take care and god bless


----------



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

*so sorry to hear that,i get upset when my dog runs off never mind having to be put down*


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## strongboW (Dec 12, 2007)

Just to be nice R..I.P Little one


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that...Such a sort life... 
R.I.P


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

r.i.p


----------



## markyd3 (Feb 1, 2008)

only 1 year old!! thats very unfair.


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

That's so sad. I've had two dogs that have died, it is really devistating.


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

this is such a sad loss, he was such a lovely dog and all the family will miss him greatly, hope auntie laurna is ok hun,

RIP JACKIE BOY X


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Poor wee guy, still just a pup really.

RIP


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

xxbeardieloversloverxx said:


> this is such a sad loss, he was such a lovely dog and all the family will miss him greatly, hope auntie laurna is ok hun,
> 
> RIP JACKIE BOY X


lol its lorna, but yeah i think she is ok


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Aw am really sorry to hear that.

R.I.P.

x


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> lol its lorna, but yeah i think she is ok


you knew what i meant, i was tired when i posted it :whistling2:


----------

